# HD 5670 compatible with intel dh67cl ???



## rajat100493 (May 18, 2011)

I wanted to know whether the combination of hd 5670 and intel dh67cl is compatible or not. I just wanted to ask thi because at intel's site pci slot slots listed in the mobo include:
One PCI Express* 2.0 x 16 discrete graphics card connector
Two PCI Express 2.0 x 1 connectors
Three PCI Conventional bus connector

On Amd's site in the cards specification it is written as:
PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface.
so i just wanted to know whether the combination is a compatible one or not .
also i would like you to suggest other compatible motherboards(i3 2100 to be used) from MSI, intel, asus, and gigabyte with respective prices.....thanks


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

this has already been answered 1000000 times. Please search the forum or Google.

yes, if you have a PCI-express slot and you plug a PCI-express graphic card in, it works. The only deciding factor is your PSU.


----------



## rajat100493 (May 18, 2011)

ico said:


> this has already been answered 1000000 times. Please search the forum or Google.
> 
> yes, if you have a PCI-express slot and you plug a PCI-express graphic card in, it works. The only deciding factor is your PSU.



could you please suggest some alternate motherboards for the config:
i3 2100
corsair 2*2gb ddr3 1333Mhz
fsp saga 2 500w
sapphire radeon hd5670 512Mb Gddr5
WD 500gb caviar blue 
Zebronics bijli

please also tell the price of the hd 5670 512 mb gddr5


----------



## Demon Lord (May 18, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> I
> One PCI Express* 2.0 x 16 discrete graphics card connector
> 
> 
> ...


----------

